# Designer/Hybred Discussion



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 7, 2009)

Seems as though there are many thought's on the subject. We all know dogs come from 7 original breeds. And as man realized the usefulness of dogs then breeding was done to develope dog's for specific purposes. Be it for status in society to herding sheep on a ranch. We as dog lovers each fit into the broad spectrum. It's the level of compassion we show and the fact that God smiles on those who care for his creation's. We had a litter of Bullmasador's @ a 50/50 ratio.
These dog's went to several states and all have the same stories being told. These are wonderful pet's with and never ending urge to make their master happy. Boomsey who is Roman's brother owned by llove and jim can army crawl, fetch underwater and leap into the air all day long trying to catch a buzzard. Here a couple of pic's of our most recent litter. We had 14 total of which 2 were stillborn. We are down to 1 female that is looking for a good home. And yep she's almost free. I have retained a blue and black brindle male for breeding. They are 75/25 with Bullmastiff majority. We all know a lab is almost the perfect family pet. The Bullmastiff is for protecting a certain tract of property and all it's content's. It was also bred not to bite. Not many other large working class of other breed can admit that fact. Not to mention the Bullmastiff recently earned a Congressional Medal of Honor for saving his trainer and 4 other soldiers in Iraq. Google "British Bullmastiff". I can say, I depended on the cops and a closed circuit camera system to protect my property and still had problems. Since I got the Bull's and years later crossed one with the lab... Like I said even the hawks stay out of our air space. Once you're welcomed onto the property they warm up to you, otherwise it would be wise to move along and mind your business.


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 7, 2009)

*Here's a Conservative Republican Blue Dog*

He's now 2 months old and weighs 26 lbs. There's one thing that makes him different from a 100% Bullmastiff... As a standard they can be any color but must have a black mask. At 3 days old you could not walk into the room without their heads popping up and sniffing the air with a growl. As far as papers go, I need them for when they take care of business. Mom is known as an original Leatherneck Bull import and was a gift. Only greed is the motive of a person pushing one dog over another price wise. I am probably the only breeder that will take back one of these dogs for any reason... Including the famous "Man, he's too big!"


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 7, 2009)

*The runt... Master Flea*

Here's the other keeper, telling me not to take his picture or mom put me on the bed so.... nah nah na naah. Oh wait let me put my teeth in so I can smile for you. And Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- no he's not saying Obama.


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 7, 2009)

*Wake up call*

See what happens when the wife asks for a cup of coffee in the morning...Done lost my spot!


----------



## raggedy ann (Nov 7, 2009)

Cute!  Looks like my bed!


----------



## coontreeinhook (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Masador, we bought a pup from you about 2 years ago. Brownie looks just like the chocolate dog in your first picture. She is the best family dog I have ever owned, hands down. I hope you have some luck selling the pups. Great breed.... like you said, nobody comes around while shes on watch and she loves the kids.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Nov 7, 2009)

Is the brown dog you have shown a full lab, or a masador? Just wondering because they are identical. Most people think Brownie is a Weimeraner (sp?).


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 7, 2009)

Coon, that brown dog is Brownie's brother... How bout that! Also, so glad you're happy with the hound and good to hear from you. I have began taking reservation's on the next litter, we have but (1) female to go. She up by the headboard in one of those pic's. Does your's play throw and catch by herself too. Does she have that white spot on her tail? Take care and let us know when you'd like another... I am humbled by those who take the time to appreciate these guy's and offer a "free" replacement warranty if ever you need it.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Nov 8, 2009)

Brownie does some wild stuff. She has funny ways about her too. She will play ball all day long. No she has a white spot on her chest still, you may not remember her, she had a small spot there when she was a pup. Unless dog food prices get cut in half, we'll just be needing one! .


----------



## LLove (Nov 12, 2009)

And Bullmasador I can't thank you enough for Roman..

RoRos is my bestest friend in the whole wide world. He's on the couch beside me, asleep (upside down of course), right now.  


He's extremely smart and picked up on all the training we've done with him right away. He took to blood tracking like he'd been doing it forever and knows his commands well enough that he listens to my 8yo. When i take him out running on the trail he acknowledges squirrels and rabbits and deer but has never chased any of them. When he sees a deer now he just stops and lays down and waits for me to tell him "lets go". 

We are going to have to have him go thru a training course for his protectiveness/aggression tho.. before he was just protective and growled if anyone got too close, but now he's full on aggressive with anyone that gets near me. 

The kennel we take him to have used him as a "model dog" before to new clients.. apparently a couple were there looking at dogs before deciding what breed they wanted. When Roman saw them with the owner (his friend) he went nuts with the growling and scared the woman. The owner laughed and told her daughter to go say hi to Roman and show the couple what kind of dog he really was. So her 12yo daughter went in Ro's room and was immediately covered in puppy kisses. (Ro loves her) 
Apparently it worked because the owner told me later that the couple had decided after seeing him that they wanted a big dog like that, that would be loving and loyal but scary to intruders. 


showing off how well he listens..






being "big scary guard puppy" when we was about 8months old..





his "please let me on the couch" face






him and HIS new kitten, conspiring against JT.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Nov 12, 2009)

How old is that dog, it looks like a littermate to mine too. Mine is very aware of other people also, but we like that about her.


----------



## LLove (Nov 12, 2009)

he's a little over a year and a half. but he's not  "very aware" of other people.. he's lunging, snarling, "i will eat you" aware.. its honestly dangerous to take him out when there are lots of people walking around the neighborhood. Yet on the flip side.. he's great in petsmart  

its bad  but i've talked to Jerry and hopefully he'll be able to help us out with a little personal protection training. That way he'll be able to be around other people but i'll still have a guard dog when i need him to be.


----------



## LLove (Nov 13, 2009)

btw,

this..




BULLMASADOR said:


> View attachment 409981He's now 2 months old and weighs 26 lbs. There's one thing that makes him different from a 100% Bullmastiff... As a standard they can be any color but must have a black mask. At 3 days old you could not walk into the room without their heads popping up and sniffing the air with a growl. As far as papers go, I need them for when they take care of business. Mom is known as an original Leatherneck Bull import and was a gift. Only greed is the motive of a person pushing one dog over another price wise. I am probably the only breeder that will take back one of these dogs for any reason... Including the famous "Man, he's too big!"




may be the single cutest puppy i've ever seen in my entire life. if i had the room and money to feed another horse, this lil feller would be a new addition to the family. He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 14, 2009)

*How bout dem Dogs.*

Thank's again for letting us know how the Bullmasadors are doing. Glad to see they are meeting your expectations and provide you with a comfort zone. We have placed all of the recent litter of 14 with the exception of 2 males. Everyone brags on these guys too!  Here's a couple of pic's @ 10 weeks old. Blu weighs 32 lbs and Flea is 24 lbs. If you know anyone who want's one of these guy's for the right price we may consider it, other wise travel thru Blackjack Road quickly. 

And none of us can figure out why these guys pose as they do when they sleep.


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 14, 2009)

llove,
  Roman is no different than the others from the litter. What I've found is that you need a code word that tells him to relax. I use "friend" with Boomsey. Unless you have a problem around kids or the elderly, realize that he's gonna see everyone in between as someone who might be capable of doing something to you and he's letting them know "Don't try it".  They are so tuned into you, try to not worry how he's going to react because they sense it and go on alert. Yep, a playful friendly guy at Petsmart or a gathering away from home. Surely, no problem's with those who come and go regularly?


----------



## LLove (Nov 15, 2009)

BULLMASADOR said:


> llove,
> Roman is no different than the others from the litter. What I've found is that you need a code word that tells him to relax. I use "friend" with Boomsey. Unless you have a problem around kids or the elderly, realize that he's gonna see everyone in between as someone who might be capable of doing something to you and he's letting them know "Don't try it".  They are so tuned into you, try to not worry how he's going to react because they sense it and go on alert. Yep, a playful friendly guy at Petsmart or a gathering away from home. Surely, no problem's with those who come and go regularly?



yeah thats how i thought he was going to be but "friend" isn't working for him at all. And the 2 people that he's lunged for (when he was with jim) was our elderly neighbor and a friend who's so petite she's pretty much the size of a kid. And if kids come up running up to him he growls. I don't know that he'd bite because i'd never let the situation get that far.. but i don't want to have to worry about it either. Its an all around sticky situation.


----------



## BULLMASADOR (Nov 29, 2009)

FYI, Have submitted samples and paperwork on getting this and the prior litter registered through the "DDKC". Designer Dog Kennel Club.
I'm trying to get proper paper work in place for the 1st of the year. Llove, the only thing I can see is that we are showing our pets too much affection. They thrive on it and can't do without it. Our son can come over and pickup Boomsey or Tootsie and take them out to a gathering and things are ok. I on the other hand have to be careful too when going someplace other than Petsmart, where they want to be friends with everyone. Thanks for reading and posting.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Dec 1, 2009)

Let me know also about any registration news that you find... please.


----------

